# weed ID



## KFhunter (Apr 18, 2014)

got a bunch of this stuff come in with my seed, oat or alfalfa not sure which.

local weed board doesn't have any pictures of it, not sure what it is.

toxic to any critters?

got some hoary alyssum I need to control, little bit of pig weed, and lot's of this stuff with little yellow flowers.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

at first glance I thought mustard although the base leaves are different than what we have around here. The stalk seed pods and flowers say mustard though.


----------



## KFhunter (Apr 18, 2014)

unless the pods come on later, those are just narrow leaves. I ran my thumb nail along the "pods" and they're just narrow thin leaves.

looks very much like mustard though - minus the pods.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Definately in the mustard family. It looks a lot like what is locally called creasy greens look like when they are flowering. I believe the proper name is upland cress.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like wild radish to me.


----------



## KFhunter (Apr 18, 2014)

it was tumble mustard


----------

